# Is styrofoam safe?



## sparklyyy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey all, the surround sound speakers I recently bought came in a huuuge cardboard box. I figure that Zekewill have a field day with this! I'm thinking about filling it with recycled egg cartons and phonebook pages. What about styrofoam? The speakers came packed in styrofoam and I bet Zeke would love digging through and shredding it up. The only problem is that he usually chews on and samples eating a bit of everything! Is it safe?

Erin


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't think that styrofoam would be safe if he ate it. The egg cartons and phonebooks should be fine, though.


----------



## manda (Aug 3, 2006)

i dont know for sure, but i think styro foam would kill a rabbit


----------



## Jenni (Aug 4, 2006)

styrofoam is usually made form cornstarch. I don't know if it is safe, but I wouldn't let a bunny eat it.


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 4, 2006)

I doubt styrofoam is safe... it takes forever to biodegrade in garbage dumps.. something tells me it wouldn't be soo good for a bunny tummy.

__________
Nadia


----------



## JimD (Aug 4, 2006)

...bunnies and styro don't mix.

Use plain shredded newsprint and he'll have a blast!


----------



## sparklyyy (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you!

I cut a small hole in the side of the box, filled it with newspaper, a shredded phonebook, and recycled egg cartons, and he couldn't be happier! He loves his new fort. 

Erin


----------



## Dittani (Aug 5, 2006)

Styrofoam is most definately not safe for bunnies to eat. It is otherwise known as polystyrene and made from expanded and extruded plastic. polystyrene is a petrolium by-product, and contains many harmful chemicals. 

In short, your bunny would be eating a chemically infused derivative of oil.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 5, 2006)

I wouldn't use styrofoam. 

We give Bo and Clover boxes, and paper bags, but we watch that they don't chew too much of it while they play. If they seem too interested in it we'll take it away for a time.


----------



## Jenni (Aug 5, 2006)

*Dittani wrote: *


> Styrofoam is most definately not safe for bunnies to eat. It is otherwise known as polystyrene and made from expanded and extruded plastic. polystyrene is a petrolium by-product, and contains many harmful chemicals.
> 
> In short, your bunny would be eating a chemically infused derivative of oil.


 Sorry, in my previous post when I said styrofoam was made of cornstarch, I was thinking of packing peanuts, not cups and things. 

Sorry for the misinformation. Packing peanuts are are often made made from cornstarch, but styrofoam isn't.


----------

